# Surprise bomb from smh0768!!



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I was taking my usual afternoon nap when I hear the tires of a car (apparently the mail truck) squealing. I run outside to see what the commotion is about, and I see the box out of the corner of my eye. It was too late. As soon as I saw it, it went off. I managed to snap a picture of the damage.

Stan bombed me with:

Camacho Liberty 08 (Yes! I've been looking for one!)
Bucanero Texas Star (looks pretty good)
Guantanamera Figurado (never heard of it, but damn it is flawless!)
Quintero Maduro (have seen them, but never tried)
5 Vegas Classic (one of my favorites!)

Thanks Stan!!


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Very Nice hit!!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Excellent looking hit!!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

very nice bomb..


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hit.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm a sucker for sticks with their own little coffins!


----------



## vstarvince-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

"Guantanamera Figurado (never heard of it, but damn it is flawless!)"


i believe this is made by or owned by Punch... could be wrong.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Mmmmm... Liberty's!!! Very nice hit!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very tasty looking hit!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats one great pick-up ,love those Liberty's


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice sticks!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice hit! The Guantanamera is a Cuban brand, so check your band.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice hit...sweet selection


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

great hit, the 5 vegas classics are one of my fav. also!!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a nice hit! Enjoy those!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

very nice hit


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Smackdowned


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Sweet hit, you can't go wrong with a Liberty. And that Texas Star is pretty tasty as well


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit!! Texas star a good smoke


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I still haven't managed to stumble upon any 2008 Libertys to add to my collection. Very nice indeed!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet bomb.


----------



## gsmach1 (May 14, 2008)

Sweet looking hit!! I love that Liberty coffin I can't wait to try and track at least one down but my local B&M's don't have any....


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great hit.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

I wish I could take afternoon naps


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

thats what i call a BOMB!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

nice ...


----------

